# Here is the proof...



## Dave Spencer

...that I am finally back to aquascaping. I set this one up at the GFs house, so played it safe with an Amano NA copy. It is only one month old, so the mosses are a little untidy as I am letting them take hold before any cutting and shaping.






Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith

Awesome Dave!  You've got the bug back eh?

Looking really nice


----------



## Mark Evans

looks just the ticket dave. real nice. 

so you can trim and shape mosses? i didnt know that. any tips?


----------



## JamesM

saintly said:
			
		

> looks just the ticket dave. real nice.
> 
> so you can trim and shape mosses? i didnt know that. any tips?


Just cut the stuff 

Look at the Tree Scape for a perfect example 


Awesome Dave!


----------



## Garuf

What is the sand? It looks much better than that I used, mine is just too fine!


----------



## Dave Spencer

Cheers for the comments, guys.

Garuf, the sand/gravel is from TGM. It is in unmarked bags and they have tons of it!

Mark, just trim moss to the shape you want. This is my first attempt with mosses, so I am learning too. The mosses are Taxiphyllum barbieri, Taxiphyllum sp (spiky moss) and Leptodyctium riparium (Stringy moss). They are all Tropica mosses, which is about time they grew some.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth

beautiful tank, i like your scapes.


----------



## ceg4048

Gorgeous as usual Dave.   I love the wraparound or crossover at the top!

Cheers,


----------



## vauxhallmark

Looks lovely - any chance of a full tank shot?

Mark


----------



## Themuleous

Nice scape, Dave, glad you're back on track with your tanks 

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall

very nice dave, is this the one in the lounge?

I see youre putting the D700 to good use too


----------



## George Farmer

Looks good for one month.  Will improve significantly too, I imagine.

Keep it up matey...


----------



## Fred Dulley

Hi Dave.
What I believe I like most is the variation and transition of textures. 
Interesting sand/gravel too. What kind is that?
Keep it up, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Stu, this is the one you have seen.

Thanks for the comments Clive and aaron.

George, I hope to make this a long term scape, considering the size of the tank (120cm). I will move in my badly neglected 60cm soon and use it for short term stuff.

Fred, this is my first real attempt at Crypts, mosses etc. The variety of textures and shapes seems to be greater than using stems where things seem to be more subtle.

Here is a quickie full tank, sort of:





I`ll write down the full spec later, but I have to rush off for now.

Dave.

P.S. It`s good to get my right arm wet again.


----------



## LondonDragon

Congrats Dave, the tank looks great  hope the other half is happy with it 
Keep us posted on its progress


----------



## aaronnorth

truly amazing, looks smashing, well done


----------



## GreenNeedle

Glad to see you finally using Crypts Dave.  Love the look of the scape.  Looks quite cool with the glassware at both ends too.

AC


----------



## Dave Spencer

It was about time I grew out of my boy racer, high light, Rotala phase Andy.  And yes, the glassware and clear tubing does need a good clean.  

*Tank specs:*
Hardware;
2 x Tetratec 1200s with added Zeolite and Purigen
300W Hydor inline heater
Pressurised CO2 via an Aquamas reactor
3 x 38W reflected T8 lights in an Arcadia luminaire
120cm x 45cm x 45cm float glass tank. I wanted opti white, but Ray at Aquariums Ltd kindly offered me this one at an unbeatable price 8) 

Hardscape;
Wood picked up off the fields of N. Wales and an Almond grove in Spain. The rocks/stones are my usual N. Wales quarry source, but they should disappear under the mosses. The coarse sand is from TGM.

Ferts;
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia where there are plants
Macros are EI using AE powders
Micros are Flourish from a bottle Johnny the wop gave me  
CO2 as high as is comfortable for the fish

Flora;
Cryptocoryne undulata (a beautiful plant)
Cryptocoryne parva
Bolbitis heudelotii
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri `coffefolia`
Staurogyne _sp_
Hygrophyla corymbosa `compact`
Rotala _sp_ `green`
Rotala _sp_ `nanjenshan`
Leptodyctium riparium
Taxiphyllum barbieri
Taxiphyllum _sp_ `spiky moss`

Fauna;
Trigonostigma hengeli (Copper harlequin)
Colisa chuna (Honey gourami)

I made one or two cock ups with the tank. The stems do not have enough front to back depth, making it hard to keep them low at the front and a lot taller at the back. These may eventully get changed with a tall gassy background, or possibly C. balansae.

One of the branches had a sawn off end which I disguised with moss, but the moss is now very close to the front glass, which I don`t really like.

Ah well, sit back for a month or three and see where the scape takes me.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Whereabouts is the Undulata?  I can't see it although maybe it is still quite small.  Mine are approx 12inches tall nowadays.

If you don't like things close to the glass (oh dear) you wait till Crypts start appearing at the very front miles away from where the 'mother' plant is. lol

The 2ft long Spiralis I just got rid off kept appearing right at the front to my annoyance. 


AC


----------



## Wilis

Hi Dave, 
Awesome looking tank, she's a very lucky lady, any chance you could pop round n help me with my new 48"x24"x20" when i set it up in a couple of weeks?  
What kind of wood can you use & how do you know if it will alter the water chemistry or not, I've always bought wood from shops?
Regards
Will


----------



## Dave Spencer

Hi Will.

All of the wood on the right hand side is basically what I have picked up off the floor. Some of it is from an Almond grove in Spain.

The wood on the left is based around some redmoor wood (the only bought wood in this tank), but there is a lot of wood I have collected tie wrapped to it.

When I collect wood for my tanks, I just make sure the wood is dead and dried out, without any sap present, or signs of the wood rotting. If there is any bark, it should just fall off, or is easily pulled off by hand. Make sure you liberate all the resident critters before taking the wood in to the warmth of your house.

As for water chemistry, I haven`t noticed any adverse effects with any of my fish, so that is good enough for me. I use Seachem Purigen in all my filters to keep the water crystal clear and free of tannins etc..

Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Here is what I would call an impromptu lazy shot I took whilst `er indoors watched her soaps, leaving me without the opportunity to set up the tripod or flashguns. I took it, basically, to show that I am still sticking plants in mud.

There has been no trimming, no glass cleaning and there is also a nice little bit of lens flare that Stu and Saintly can use to slaughter me.  

There has been a Koralia 1 powerhead added due to problems with my fish telling me I have too much CO2, and staghorn in places, telling me I have too little. The addition of the hardware flies in the face of my whole ethos, but I suspect it is a necessary evil.

It took me a long while to realise that misting Excel on to the Bolbitis during water change was killing it off. I just thought it was going through its transition.  

All the Rotalas along the back are being replaced. On the left there is now Hygrophila corymbosa `siamensis` 53B, and Ludwigia arcuata is now making its way along the back on the right hand side. 

I have also added small amounts of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Marsilea _sp_ for effect and a sense of scale. I have also added some Cryptocoryne willisii and Cryptocoryne willisii `lucens`. I am hoping for a transition of similar leaf shape from the Marsilea all the way up to the Cryptocoryne willisii, via C. parva.

The bare looking piece of wood in the centre with the scraggy bits of moss is a new addition, and should grow in like the branch on the left that is out of the water.

Positioning of the Anubias left a lot to be desired, as most of it is behind the Bolbitis, but I am slowly going to introduce it in to the forefront a little more.

This scape is a lot more maintenance than I anticipated, so I am in the process of upping the maintenance to get ot looking pristine for a properish photo shoot within the next couple of months or so.

The Nature Aquarium rip off marches on.  






Dave.


----------



## Garuf

Disgusting, horrible, hate it.
Only playing mate it looks cracking, reminds me of my old scape, just prettier. How are you finding the moss? I found the trick is to thin it out before it's too thick otherwise you get so much detritus. 
What are the stems in the back?


----------



## Thomas McMillan

This is looking awesome, nice one!


----------



## altaaffe

I think it looks great as well, to me the lines around the whole scape just just shout out natural.


----------



## Stu Worrall

looking very nice dave, youre forgiven for the flare as I still cant take tank shots for toffee!  The moss is grwoing in well, ill have to see if ive got any varieties you want when I chop mine


----------



## Mark Evans

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> and there is also a nice little bit of lens flare that Stu and Saintly can use to slaughter me.



the only flare i see is the natural sort that you have for 'scaping Dave. looks brilliant.

from the sand to mid ground is proper NA and given time the rear should look smart too. does that power head really do a good job? im considering one.

mark


----------



## George Farmer

Very nice, Dave.

A lovely balance of well-selected and composed hardscape with an effective mixture of textures.

I anticipate this will look very special indeed in a couple of months.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Beautiful job mate, looks really natural. The sand you have used from TGM is the business. I used it on all my previous setups with Sera Mineral Depot underneath as fertilizer. What I like about the sand is that hair grass does really well in it.

I have never used Saechem Purigen or anything other than basic mechanical filtration media, Siporax etc. I wouldn't mind giving it a try. My filter is an Eheim Professional 2. How much Purigen would I need?

Cheers.

Steve.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

These two pictures are of my old tank using the same sand that you have used with the Sera Mineral Depot underneath.

I have now sold this tank. I think yours looks much better, simpler and more natural. I'm jealous  Well done mate, I can't wait to see how this develops.

Steve.


----------



## Garuf

just one of the bags of purigen is supposed to be enough for up to 100us gallons.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Cheers for the comments guys.

Garuf: Mosses require way more maintenance than I anticipated, and the way they sink after pruning doesn`t help either. Still, they are worth the effort in the right tank for sure.

Stu: I plan on raping your tank of its moss and Cherry shrimp some time. That new branch in the centre waiting for the moss to grow was the one I picked up in the slate quarry near Ffestiniog. We need to borrow the lights from the camera club and get tank photography sussed out.

Mark: I was surprised to see lens flare, so I went back to try it again, only to find it is a reflection of a lamp In the corner that I didn`t realise was on. I am beginning to think that the powerhead is vital in a tank of this size, despite the two EX 1200 filters. Tetratec really overstate their output in my opinion. Detritus had been collecting in the Bolbitis and mosses, but they are now kept clean. I can also up the CO2 a little now in an attempt to get rid of the staghorn. I am even considering adding a second in the opposite corner, but I just hate hardware in the tank.

George: Cheers. I think the next scape in this tank (still a few months away) could be influenced by your Mother Microsorum.

Redsteveo: Your tank looks better the more it matures. Keep on tinkering.   I can`t remember how much Purigen is required, but I generally put one bag in.

Sorry for the late reply, but I have been out all day worshipping at Goodison Park Cathedral with my blue nosed son.  

Dave.


----------



## Garuf

I can help you on trimming the moss. What you need to do is cut it like you would hair, you can be really brutal moss loves it. Pull it tight between your fingers and with your other hand cut and don't let go. the other way I used is to put a net under the wood with moss on and trim into the net. Method a works best though.


----------



## TDI-line

Looks great Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle

It does look good Dave.  Quite liking it's 'wild' feel.

I also like the dirty lily bend   I get carried away every time I see more than a 'little' dirt in mine and of course that means a full on hour or more cleaning session which I always wish I had waited longer to do 

AC


----------



## Dave Spencer

I used to be meticulous cleaning the glass ware, but I have broken too many. They are overdue a clean and may get it at the next water change. I hate separating the pipe from the flexible hosing.  

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I am quite aggressive when seperating all my glassware so must be quite lucky in not breaking any 

It's more the disconnecting pipes, etc that does my head in.  I try to leave it longer these days but sometimes it just catches your eye every time you look in the tank (which for a bored househusband like me is very often) and I just give in and take everything out. lol

AC


----------



## Dave Spencer

Here is a quickie pic of the right hand side. I rushed this one just before going to the camera club last night, to see Stu win his usual haul of firsts in the competitions. This is just after a major prune, so there are no Rotala _sp_ showing at the back, and lots of unphotogenic pearling. Not Saintly quality, but this is my first tank pic in a couple of months. it`s about time I started sussing out how to take better tank pics. Me and Stu should get together and use the camera club lighting.  

I am struggling to get the "Siamensis 53B to grow properly (left hand side), so I may replace it with something like C. balansae. Still experimenting with or two things too, such as the Marsilea _sp_.





Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Looking sweet pal! now bring on the full tank shot


----------



## aaronnorth

i always look at the pics first before i read and i was about say why cant i take shots like that lol. I see nothing wrong with it


----------



## Dan Crawford

Its a cracking shot, real moody, a bit like the photographer


----------



## Dave Spencer

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Its a cracking shot, real moody, a bit like the photographer



OK Crawford, outside now.  

This tank doesn`t have a name yet. How about "The Grumpy Old Sod"?

I think I will need a little more light from somewhere to show up the shadows more. There is a fair bit of detail in there. Either that, or I might go with a black background and keep it moody.  

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans

dave mate, you gota play on that background you already have. fire a flash in the foreground (from above of course, but then you knew that) bang another light from the back, get the hairdryer out and bingo!

looks cracking mate!


----------



## Dave Spencer

Cheers Mark. This was taken with an overhead flash fired wireless remotely. I couldn`t find anyone to hold a second against the background. Using it on the background left the foreground in darkness. :?  

Bloody Nikon....they give you wireles remote flash, but I still need a cable release for the shutter. I can`t figure that one out. My D40 shutter can be fired with a wireless remote, but then I can`t use the on board flash in commander mode.

I`m still going to have to get the detail out in the shadows, though. Either I`ll use the 50mm which is phenomenal in low light, but possibly have blurred fishes, or get a little studio lighting from my camrea club. I could also force it a little with CS3, but I don`t think competition pics are supposed to be tweaked. Maybe I`ll just forget comps for now, they seem to suck the fun out of the hobby a bit.   

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall

looking good dave, we'll have to get the studio lights on the go. i think bob has them at the moment.

Have you thought of using the timer instead of remote release?


----------



## George Farmer

Sweet shot, Dave.  I really like it, from an aquascaping and photography perspective.


----------



## ceg4048

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> ...I`m still going to have to get the detail out in the shadows, though. Either I`ll use the 50mm which is phenomenal in low light, but possibly have blurred fishes, or get a little studio lighting from my camrea club...


Yeah, but if you use the larger apertures on the 50mm you'll just blow out those scrumptious midtones - which are perfect right now. Go and harass Bob for those lights...  

Cheers,


----------



## tanker

Hi Dave, is the hygrophila corymbosa 'compact' still there? i cant notice it in the pictures. did the leaves turn bronze/red?


----------



## Dave Spencer

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Have you thought of using the timer instead of remote release?



D`oh!    Mind you, I was in a rush.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sweet shot, Dave.  I really like it, from an aquascaping and photography perspective.



Cheers George. I think I may start to photograph my tanks a little more and experiment a little. I have a 105mm macro that hardly ever gets used.  



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if you use the larger apertures on the 50mm you'll just blow out those scrumptious midtones - which are perfect right now. Go and harass Bob for those lights...
> Cheers,



Cheers Clive. I`m not sure if I have ever used the 50mm. The 14-24mm seems to be spot welded to my camera at the moment. I may even "go long" like Saintly.



			
				tanker said:
			
		

> Hi Dave, is the hygrophila corymbosa 'compact' still there? i cant notice it in the pictures. did the leaves turn bronze/red?



Hi Tanker. The plant is Hygrophila corymbosa "siamensis" 53B. The stem turns brown and woody, but the leaves stay a pale green. I can`t figure out the problem with it. I have planted some in the opposite corner, which is just visible in the latest pic, just to see if it is a flow problem or not. Maybe it just doesn`t like the conditions. I suppose there is a plant out there for all of us that will have us struggling.  

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sweet shot, Dave.  I really like it, from an aquascaping and photography perspective.



Cheers George. I think I may start to photograph my tanks a little more and experiment a little. I have a 105mm macro that hardly ever gets used.  
[/quote]
The 105mm makes a great portrait lens too, especially with your big ol' clumsy sensor!  lol


----------



## Dave Spencer

I never thought of using it for portraits. Most of my kid pics are candids on the 50mm in crap light, but the 105mm should perform well too at f2.8! Cheers George.

By the way, fish choice is Honey Gouramis, Copper harlequins and Boraras maculata (had doubts about these little ones). I think all these types compliment each other really well. They add a nice touch of orangy red. I may try and capture a shot with them all together.

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith

Quick question Dave... I notice the glassware you're using looks like the ones regularly seen on eBay.  I've been looking for 2 sets for my 2x ex1200 setup and had discounted these as I didn't like the look of the outlet.  How do you find them?  Do you get a good flow pattern from them?

Do you find having them either end works well?  I've been looking at having them both on the right of my tank, pointing left.  Just interested in your experiences with them, before I bite the bullet and go with Â£90 Cal-Aqua ones that I really can't afford


----------



## Dave Spencer

Hi Steve, 

I think they are PM glass from AE. A bit cheaper than Cal Aqua, but similar quality, with the outlet pointing in the more conventional upwardish direction. The inlets are fluted with several slots, so the smaller critters don`t disappear in to the filter.

One thing I like about them, as opposed to cheaper ones, is that you get two sucker mounting points per glass item, making it easier to mount them on the side of the tank.

I would say that the cheaper eBay items perform just as well. There seems to be quite a bit of choice outn there.

Hope this helps, Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer

This hobby hates me sometimes.  

I have just spent the last week or two getting ready for the competition photo....water changes, finessed pruning etc, when I noticed the moss getting matted in spirogyra one day when I got back from work. Lo and behold, the bloody CO2 had run out. So now I have somehow got to get the moss looking good again.

When is the closing date for the IAPLC...the end of this month?

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth

yes, i cant believe it is that time already!

Hope you get it sorted, although spiyoyra has to be one of the worst algaes IMO. I go trid of mine with constant removal, and spot dosing, too about 2weeks though  The problem is that it grows so fast


----------



## George Farmer

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> When is the closing date for the IAPLC...the end of this month?
> 
> Dave.


Yes mate, 31st May...

Good luck.

CO2 is over-rated anyway! lol


----------



## Garuf

is that the ADA one? Is there a later one? I was hoping to enter a tank this year.


----------



## Dave Spencer

I think the AGA comes a little later, Garuf. 

Judge George may be able to give a date. Either that, or have a look on The Aquatic Gardeners website.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer

Garuf said:
			
		

> is that the ADA one? Is there a later one? I was hoping to enter a tank this year.


Yes mate.  The IAPLC is the ADA-run contest.

The AGA will probably open soon and close around mid-September.  Results in November.  I'm looking forward to entering three separate categories this year...


----------



## Garuf

Cheers, Dave, George. 
If you really want a quick fix on the moss (bare in mind this only works on moss stones, not wood) Take the moss get one of those huge sweet jars and add 1ml of easycarbo then stick in in pitch black for 3-4 days water change every day with 1ml in. I got rid of my algae that way more or less effortlessly.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Cheers Garuf, but I would have to pull the whole scape apart.

Dave.


----------



## John Starkey

Christ dave you always seem to have crap luck when you dont need it most,well i hope you get it sorted for the comps,
regards john.


----------



## Garuf

Ahh, perhaps not so good then. 
Just keep at it with the excel and high co2. it's a real terror to get rid of though. And depending on the moss it can respond badly to excel.


----------



## jay

Just whats happened to me  
Reckon ADA is out the window for me, but with a it of luck, AGA will feature a jay tank.
I've found that cranking up the co2 helps get rid of spirogyra in quick time.

Good luck fella.


----------



## Dave Spencer

So here is an impromptu shot of the whole tank, although I did use a tripod this time. I`m not sure why, but something isn`t quite right with the image having saved it for the web as a JPEG from its RAW format.

Anyway, the mosses are matted with spriogyra after my CO2 blunder, and the Crypts at the bottom right have a bit of staghorn. The Bolbitis isn`t laying the way it would for a final photograph because of the water flow, and I obviously haven`t taken out the hardware.

Whether I will get that final shot of this tank is debatable, as the moss is really difficult to keep clear, and having had it since last September, I am done with looking at it.

My thoughts are that moss is a pain in the blahblahblahblah, and I may have let the Bolbitis get too tight a grip on this scape, and hide away most of the Anubias _sp_.






I may have to have another try once the stems that I cut back in the background are more prominent, and hopefully with some studio lighting.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Mate i really like it, the bolbitis is very dominating but thats not a bad thing! You can't tell from the photos that you have algae issues. The only critique i would give is that the sand is quite clinical and flat, a bit of tweaking and it's done IMO. Love your work pal


----------



## George Farmer

I love it, Dave.

A bit of careful pruning and fiddling, followed by a week or so to grow some back and it'll ready for a contest I reckon.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Cheers for the comments guys. glad you like it. My next scape of this type should be better, considering what little I knew starting out with a fairly complex scape in a tank twice the size I am used to.

I reckon another week fighting with the moss will give the Rotala at the back time to play more of a part. The moss is a little untidy, but I have been at it with the scissors quite a bit, so it needs a rest.  

It`s funny how a scapes character can alter on the little screen. I reckon from now on I will alter things according to how the image on my computer looks, rather than what looks good stood in front of it.

Dave.


----------



## Garuf

You can trim moss super hard, it can take it. When I got algae in my moss I trimmed it so that the moss on the rocks looked like green hundreds and thousands and it still grew back fine. 
Have you tried using a small bottle brush on the moss, that's another one that works well.


----------



## George Farmer

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> It`s funny how a scapes character can alter on the little screen. I reckon from now on I will alter things according to how the image on my computer looks, rather than what looks good stood in front of it.
> 
> Dave.


That's a really interesting comment and one I've thought about a lot before, especially with regards my own 'scapes.

I wonder if it's possible to create a rubbish 'real' layout that looks great two-dimensionally?  

I do think that some out there can make their 'scape look better than it really is by using photography and post-processing.


----------



## Stu Worrall

Looking good dave although its always better to see it in the flesh as you say the tanks we do can look very two dimensional when on screen.  We'll have to have a go with the camera club lights as Ive got them on long term loan.  Have you been trying the spot dosing with easycarbo on that moss after the co2 outage, worked wonders on mine which I squirted on at water change in a 1:10 ratio of easycarbo/water then left for 5 mins in the air before refilling.  (of course it might be a bit too low in the tank to do that!)


----------



## Dave Spencer

Dan, I have just noticed your comment about the gravel. I have to have mine nice and flat at the front, otherwise I find it too distracting. It dose remove a little interest from the area, admittedly.

George, I am beginning to agree with those that say a tank should be judged either in person, or by a short video.

Cheers, Garuf. The moss was a little neglected prior to the CO2 run out, due to non stop work, and started to detach from the wood, but it does take a good kicking. I may take it back to the bits that are attached to the wood and try again. It seems to grow fairly quickly.

Stu, I think I was spot dosing in the early days of this tank and the moss didn`t like it. I may try misting a small amount to see if that helps. It would be great to get the lighting around for a session. I just couldn`t get my second flash to fire remotely, last night. I don`t know why.

Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer

This tank is now stripped down due to a house move. I had big plans for this tank in my new house, but it doesn`t appear to fit in anywhere. I like my tanks to compliment a room and be part of the decor, rather than shoe horn them in. Unfortunately, this tank doesn`t look as if it is going to fit in anywhere, so it looks like storage in the garage for the foreseeable future.

The fish have been moved in to a hastily set up 60cm opti white with _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_, _Cyperus helferi _and needle leaf Jave fern. I had some Amazonia left over, but it wasn`t really enough for proper planting and scaping, plus the hardscape is some scraggy bits of left over wood. Still, this tank has a nice grassy look, but is only temporary until I find the time to get back to proper aquascaping. I think the Juwel Lido may come out of retirement, because one 60l tank isn`t going to be enough for me.  

I just don`t have any time for aquascaping or photography at the moment, but at least the break is recharging my batteries and should I be attacking both hobbies full of ideas and enthusiasm by the new year. It is over a year since I put together a proper scape (the 60cm doesn`t count  ).

Dave.


----------

